# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Las desaladoras, el futuro.

## perdiguera

ALGUNOS DATOS SOBRE DESALACIÓN EN ESPAÑA

Últimamente se ha puesto de moda hablar sobre desalación y sus bondades y quizá convendría hablar un poco de ello.

Parece que es el futuro para resolver los problemas hídricos en este país y por lo tanto parece bueno conocerlas más de cerca.

Para ello he indagado en las páginas oficiales y he recopilado una serie de datos sobre las plantas desaladoras, datos técnicos que suministra la propia administración que contrata las obras. 

Y de verdad que hay datos variados en cada uno de estos enlaces, hablando de las bondades y excelencias de esta técnica.

Así que aquí debajo he dejado unos enlaces a las distintas desaladoras que he ido leyendo y a las que a buen seguro les podremos hacer una radiografía más tarde.

Ahora hay que digerir los tochos.


http://www.acuamed.es/DEPOT/Actuacio...anol%20def.pdf

http://www.acuamed.es/DEPOT/Actuacio...anol%20def.pdf

http://www.construccionesalpi.es/fic....php?obr_id=18

http://www.acuamed.es/DEPOT/Actuacio...orta%20def.pdf

http://www.valdelentisco.es/principal.asp


Seguirá

----------

sergi1907 (04-feb-2014)

----------

